# Write something positive



## UnusualSuspect

There is the whole "compliment yourself" thread. You can do that too, you can compliment the person above you, but here you can write whatever you want. As long as it's positive or motivational.


----------



## SoSicaLiu

I have nice eyes and i have good taste in sandwiches


----------



## Neonstars09

I'm very kind and caring


----------



## Surly Wurly

i almost burst out crying in work yesterday because i handled something so well. i caught myself thinking "omg that felt so _normal_", and suddenly in my mind that was contrasted with how unbelievably busted up i was just a few years ago. i have a thing where i cant admit to myself how badly i am doing until i get better, and then i see how awful everything used to be and it kinda hits me all at once.


----------



## blue2

I have no contagious diseases or infections


----------



## Outlook

Humans have created things of immense beauty.


----------



## Wizard Lizard

I'm not dead yet.


----------



## dune87

The fact that I'm struggling just means I don't get anything for free. The fact that I don't get anything for free means that I get to try more. I try and I fail, I try and I have a small success, then I fail again. But if I didn't have that how would my life be? Would all of my problems be solved? Would I be happy? Probably not. Everyone battles something. Something that my own empathy may not always reach or understand. It's ok. I'm ok with my own battles. I'm familiar with them. I'd pick them over any other battles in the world.


----------



## gopherinferno

sherlock season 4 starts filming soon


----------



## Mattsy94

I'm the sexiest man on earth


----------



## dune87

gopherinferno said:


> sherlock season 4 starts filming soon


YAYYY!








And a victorian episode near Xmas!


----------



## eveningbat

I have recently translated an article that said, among other things, the following: "opportunities are like buses - if you lose one of those, be sure there will be another one soon". 
But I don't believe in it.


----------



## TimeUpComeOn

Even if everything goes wrong, you have an option.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Emm..... it seems I have a bit above average length d*** LOL. .. 

other positivity statements on the horizon. watch this space


----------



## Rougemember

I love brownies. Amazing.


----------



## Xisha

Happy Hanukkah everyone! May the person below me fall in love with the person below them and live a sweet life together.


----------



## XRik7X

Something positive


----------



## SofaKing

I overcome change and adversity, like a BOSS.

Sure...I'm miserable throughout it at times, but I come through...and usually on top.


----------



## Akuba

I'm well-mannered and open-minded


----------



## peace_love

I am loving


----------



## tronjheim

I watched Inside Out earlier with my cousins. I thought it was actually a good movie. I don't know why I held long before watching that Disney Pixar film.

I wonder what my core memories would be.


----------



## dune87

In days like this I feel deeply in my bones that just one good, loving friend of a lifetime is so much more worthy than the approval of all the people in the world added together.


----------



## GhostlyWolf

Wizard Lizard said:


> I'm not dead yet.


^
Wizard Lizard is still my senpai.


----------



## Wizard Lizard

GhostlyWolf said:


> ^
> Wizard Lizard is still my senpai.


W-What? I-I'm your senpai? Uhhh.. I'm not noticing you right now. Yup. Completely oblivious to your existence, b-baka. :bah


----------



## reaffected

Well, I'm an extremely passionate, loving, persistent, and empathetic person.

@*KyleInSTL* Still so amazingly proud of you! (I can't help it...I know spamming this but it's an amazing feat).

I shall follow your footsteps! I won't let you down senpai


----------



## GhostlyWolf

Wizard Lizard said:


> W-What? I-I'm your senpai? Uhhh.. I'm not noticing you right now. Yup. Completely oblivious to your existence, b-baka. :bah


That's okay senpai I will wait for you to notice me.


----------



## SofaKing

reaffected said:


> Well, I'm an extremely passionate, loving, persistent, and empathetic person.
> 
> @*KyleInSTL* Still so amazingly proud of you! (I can't help it...I know spamming this but it's an amazing feat).
> 
> I shall follow your footsteps! I won't let you down senpai


You totally got this. You'll achieve your dreams.


----------



## Wizard Lizard

GhostlyWolf said:


> That's okay senpai I will wait for you to notice me.


What if I die before I notice you though, what will you do then, knowing that you will forever go unnoticed?


----------



## GhostlyWolf

Wizard Lizard said:


> What if I die before I notice you though, what will you do then, knowing that you will forever go unnoticed?


NuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuUU!


----------



## fauzdar65

Don't let social anxiety affect your passion
Work hard on your passion and ignore social anxiety. I did it, and it did wonders. Trust me.Just do it. Still have my social anxiety , but at least with a good job


----------



## theotherone

Real people still exist
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Akuba

Girls who don't go for douchebags/a*sholes still exist.


----------



## quesara

Tackling a week-long solo trip starting tomorrow and am excited for the adventure, growth and learning that is in store for me :yay


----------



## ibelieve73

Tomorrow is a new day :grin2:



peace_love said:


> I am loving


Aw I love this one :


----------



## SaladDays

my bed is roomy, soft, warm & cosy


----------



## TenYears

I survived the work week. Out of town. Rooming in a hotel with some guy I barely know. I didn't miss any work, at all, I didn't go home early. But man....man, was it ever tempting.

I hate my job, which is why I need to finish my degree this spring. Or at least get started on it. I requested my transcripts earlier this week. Better late than never I guess. I really don't know what advantages it's going to give me, I mean, realistically, at my age, wtf is a degree going to do for me at this point. But there are too many people, too many family members mostly, that are constantly hounding me now to finish it.


----------



## SplendidBob

My moustache is finally showing signs it might be trainable to go outwards like what a proper moustache should do. 

-----

Rather than

|||||


----------



## reaffected

quesara said:


> Tackling a week-long solo trip starting tomorrow and am excited for the adventure, growth and learning that is in store for me :yay


:yay I'm excited for you too :yay XD lol! Will have to update!


----------



## sophmore12

I'm hungry but I'm about to get lunch!


----------



## KILOBRAVO

emm I got told I was adored the other day  

Im going to sleep earlier also in the nights and i cautiously think this has helped me a little bit with energy levels when getting up


----------



## ChairmanWow

I care deeply for others and Im a nice guy. People can see that


----------



## srschirm

You deserve someone who won't leave, who will stick with you, provided you uphold your end of the bargain. Be that person.


----------



## 7th.Streeter

I'm crazy,sexy,cool 😎


----------



## visualkeirockstar

I kept myself busy the past 3 days. I almost forgot I had depression.


----------



## Findedeux

Even though WHO says bacon is carcinogenic, I can still eat it every so often and not have to worry too much about colon cancer.

I love you BLT!


----------



## srschirm

The rain outside is cleansing. If I feel anxious today, I shall imagine myself outside in the rain, arms outstretched, getting soaked. That is sure to make me chuckle.


----------



## Jermster91

Yesterday, I came out to my best friend and for the rest of the night, it was the happiest and harmoniest time I have been the past few weeks.Did not have a concern in the world.


----------



## Tom5

I was thirsty as hell yesterday, Like Ive never had any.
























































































































So I drank a cup of green tea, and I am no longer thirsty today.


----------



## JDsays

There are some incredibly nice people around me that I wrote off at first but turned out to be good people


----------



## livetolovetolive

Jermster91 said:


> Yesterday, I came out to my best friend and for the rest of the night, it was the happiest and harmoniest time I have been the past few weeks.Did not have a concern in the world.


That's amazing. I can't imagine how great it must feel to be hiding that your whole life and then finally just letting it go. The relief of the burden.


----------



## Fat Man

I don't know when to give up.

I hope that's positive enough, I'm not sure if it is. :/


----------



## Jermster91

livetolovetolive said:


> That's amazing. I can't imagine how great it must feel to be hiding that your whole life and then finally just letting it go. The relief of the burden.


It not exactly what you think. He is an online friend that I met through playing video game for the past year and 3 month. I am more into women than guys but telling the person that I trust the most and feeling awesome afterwords that he and I have that level of trust with each other was amazing. The feelings just felt like I was at harmony with myself.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

i am very faithfull and people generally seem to like me


----------



## Jermster91

I have not gotten depressed once since Monday!!!


----------



## srschirm

I'm learning how to control the things I can control, and let go of worrying about the rest.  And the differences between the two.


----------



## sapap

I was well under my grocery budget this week. More money to put in savings!


----------



## UnusualSuspect

Even though it's already November, the weather lately has been very warm and sunny, even though it's somehow only 10 degrees Celsius at daytime...yet not too hot and unbearable like in the summer. I really love this kind of weather, it's very balanced - not too warm and not too cold. Love the overall atmosphere. Love the nice autumn breeze, and the look of the fallen leaves. 

I don't care if gets colder in the next two months - nothing's gonna stop me from going out and exercising outside. Sorry whether, but I'm doing it anyway, weather you like it or not.


----------



## meepie

I have been off all my medication successfully for a month now! 

Also my memory is more clear and I am able to think in a healthy way


----------



## tronjheim

One day, this will all end. 

Say what you want, I'm just being truthful.

Also, my friend told me I gained weight/look more fit. Yay!


----------



## srschirm

tronjheim said:


> One day, this will all end.
> 
> Say what you want, I'm just being truthful.
> 
> Also, my friend told me I gained weight/look more fit. Yay!


Great job man, you have a lovely country. You look like a cool dude.

Today, I'm making an effort to drink more water. I usually don't get enough!


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

I'm the sexiest b*tch on earth.


----------



## apx24

I finished a temp job last week, and my boss emailed me yesterday saying the work I did and my report on it was excellent.

Still wasn't enough to get a permanent job there but it was nice to hear.


----------



## Telliblah

My saliva has turned very thick because I got mouthwash in my mouth and it's fun to play around with.


----------



## SmallMagellanicCloud

Participated in class today and it felt great. Some hours before I had to give an presentation which only went acceptable. I guess the topic really affects my axieties. If I'm doing what I love/like, I feel good. If there is something I don't know/like/feel comfortable with, my self confidence vanishs. Unfortunately, in life you often have no choice.


----------



## cosmicslop

despite everything though, i feel fine. i am fine.


----------



## Akuba

In the past couple days I have been feeling a bit happier!


----------



## PrincessV

thedevilsblood said:


> I'm the sexiest b*tch on earth.


:lol wow.

Your photo is very pretty.


----------



## meepie

Akuba said:


> In the past couple days I have been feeling a bit happier!


:smile2: I am really happy for you .


----------



## livetolovetolive

My lowness seems to have reached bottom. Today and yesterday have been better. Hoping I don't take another nosedive.


----------



## meepie

livetolovetolive said:


> My lowness seems to have reached bottom. Today and yesterday have been better. Hoping I don't take another nosedive.


 Better days are appreciated more.


----------



## srschirm

Tonight should be a good night at work.


----------



## The Starry night

Getting married soon .




Oh, and I love baking :/


----------



## Kevin001

The Starry night said:


> Getting married soon .


Congrats :boogie.


----------



## The Starry night

Kevin001 said:


> Congrats :boogie.


Thanks :blush


----------



## Akuba

meepie said:


> :smile2: I am really happy for you .


Thanks. Still far from being as happy as the average normie, but nonetheless progressing.


----------



## Beast And The Harlot

All of this positivity is making me ill.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

PrincessV said:


> :lol wow.
> 
> Your photo is very pretty.


Thanks 
It's my best 2D profile.


----------



## Ckg2011

You are all special.


----------



## UnusualSuspect

they unbanned me...yay, I guess?


----------



## newbornmind

We are all made of star dust, literally


----------



## JustALonelyHeart

eveningbat said:


> I have recently translated an article that said, among other things, the following: "opportunities are like buses - if you lose one of those, be sure there will be another one soon".
> But I don't believe in it.


If you do not mind me asking, what is your personal opinion on opportunities?I think opportunities, are like buses, if we lose one there will always be another, but two different buses do not lead to the same destination. And sometimes a lost opportunity leads us to a different and better destination.


----------



## Kevin001

You're stronger than you think.


----------



## eveningbat

JustALonelyHeart said:


> If you do not mind me asking, what is your personal opinion on opportunities?I think opportunities, are like buses, if we lose one there will always be another, but two different buses do not lead to the same destination. And sometimes a lost opportunity leads us to a different and better destination.


Thanks for caring. Well, personally, I am much more pessimistic, however, closer to realistic views, I believe. It is true that two different buses do not lead to the same place, and that sometimes lost opportunities reveal the chances for something better. But I think opportunities have to be sought and struggled for. Also, considering an opportunity, it is advisable to analyze all the pros and cons and make a reasonable attempt at forecasting all the possible outcomes of an opportunity to see if it is suitable and worth your efforts.


----------



## eveningbat

newbornmind said:


> We are all made of star dust, literally


Is it another way of saying we are stars? :smile2:


----------



## JustALonelyHeart

eveningbat said:


> Thanks for caring. Well, personally, I am much more pessimistic, however, closer to realistic views, I believe. It is true that two different buses do not lead to the same place, and that sometimes lost opportunities reveal the chances for something better. But I think opportunities have to be sought and struggled for. Also, considering an opportunity, it is advisable to analyze all the pros and cons and make a reasonable attempt at forecasting all the possible outcomes of an opportunity to see if it is suitable and worth your efforts.


Indeed, you are right.There is much truth in what you said...Thank you for your time and reply


----------



## The Starry night

If you believe you can you can.


----------



## kesker

seventeen: we walked around the block. talked. you were beautiful. we kissed. we connected. I wore your hat at graduation. I was with you. it was perfect.


----------



## Orbiter

Kevin001 said:


> You're stronger than you think.


Nope, I ain't.
Oh sorry nothing negative allowed:
Ain't nobody got no time fo dat ish <--- Double negative, which equals a positive.
Phew.


----------



## Orbiter

The Starry night said:


> If you believe you can you can.


So, If I believe I can accelerate myself from low earth orbit to a lunar transfer orbit with only 1000 m/s delta-v left, I can still do it?


----------



## VeryVeryTired

I make the best Jello Cheesecake ever.


----------



## The Starry night

Orbiter said:


> So, If I believe I can accelerate myself from low earth orbit to a lunar transfer orbit with only 1000 m/s delta-v left, I can still do it?


Um..you can try doing it :serious:


----------



## Orbiter

The Starry night said:


> Um..you can try doing it :serious:


I'd rather not, because I know that would go bad.
I thank astrophysics for that knowledge. :grin2:


----------



## The Starry night

Orbiter said:


> I'd rather not, because I know that would go bad.
> I thank astrophysics for that knowledge. :grin2:


Maybe you can try doing some Batman stunts instead then :serious:

Thank me later for that as well.


----------



## Orbiter

The Starry night said:


> Maybe you can try doing some Batman stunts instead then :serious:
> 
> Thank me later for that as well.


Are you implying I should just kill myself?


----------



## The Starry night

Orbiter said:


> Are you implying I should just kill myself?


No :serious:

Just thought it was more realistic. :frown2:


----------



## UnusualSuspect

The Starry night said:


> If you believe you can you can.


----------



## The Starry night

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


>


In other words...you agree with me... 0


----------



## UnusualSuspect

The Starry night said:


> In other words...you agree with me... 0


Yep

There are some ideological differences on certain issues between us, but otherwise, I've got nothing against you


----------



## The Starry night

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> Yep
> 
> There are some ideological differences on certain issues between us, but otherwise, I've got nothing against you


Oh yeah.. is that why you banned me in that "ban the person above you" thread huh? 

Im joking


----------



## eveningbat

JustALonelyHeart said:


> Indeed, you are right.There is much truth in what you said...Thank you for your time and reply


 you are welcome. And if there is an opportunity, you need to consider it so that you shouldn't regret having lost it. However, some opportunities incur risk and danger, so again, care should be taken here.


----------



## Prince Adrian




----------



## Orbiter

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


>


For some reason, that motivational stuff only brings me down and makes me more depressed.


----------



## RiversBetweenUs

Today and yesterday I was chosen by my supervisor to lead the team I work with. I was a little nervous, but it's a position I actually like. To think there was a day when I would had dreaded being in a such position.


----------



## Orbiter

Allright, here you go:
Life is what you make it.
You'll probably mock me to death but you can't imagine how hard this is for me. I'm not joking.


----------



## RobAlister

I was majorly depressed and energy-less last week, but now I'm getting back in the swing of things. Thanksgiving was a big help.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

I'm off from work for the next three days. What kind of mischief can I get into?:evil


----------



## UnusualSuspect

This is the perfect thread to make my last post ever (probably). 
I met some really great people here. Thank you for helping this community a better place.
Even though this place ain't for me, I must say, I really enjoyed meeting some of you.
Bye. I don't care if you don't miss me, it doesn't matter anymore.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> This is the perfect thread to make my last post ever (probably).
> I met some really great people here. Thank you for helping this community a better place.
> Even though this place ain't for me, I must say, I really enjoyed meeting some of you.
> Bye. I don't care if you don't miss me, it doesn't matter anymore.


I don't think you are really leaving, because generally people don't announce they are leaving if they truly want to leave. They just go. 
I think you want attention. Well, here is some from me.
I would hate to see you go. You make this site more fun.


----------



## The Starry night

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> This is the perfect thread to make my last post ever (probably).
> I met some really great people here. Thank you for helping this community a better place.
> Even though this place ain't for me, I must say, I really enjoyed meeting some of you.
> Bye. I don't care if you don't miss me, it doesn't matter anymore.


Wait...what? you're leaving...Well i'm leaving as well then..


----------



## UnusualSuspect

The Starry night said:


> Wait...what? you're leaving...Well i'm leaving as well then..


As you can see, my plans to leave this place have not been executed too successfully...back in only 24 hours haha... :laugh:

Yeah, I am just going to be very inactive from now on. I am going to severely limit my use of this forum...more to something like 10 minutes a day or less. I honestly feel that using this forum too much isn't good for you...but in moderation, it's fine.

I'm going to just be a very inactive user from now on.

If I do leave permanently, it will be unannounced.

I was in a pretty bad mood yesterday, so that was part of it :crying:

But to keep things positive, I feel a lot better now 0


----------



## The Starry night

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> As you can see, my plans to leave this place have not been executed too successfully...back in only 24 hours haha... :laugh:
> 
> Yeah, I am just going to be very inactive from now on. I am going to severely limit my use of this forum...more to something like 10 minutes a day or less. I honestly feel that using this forum too much isn't good for you...but in moderation, it's fine.
> 
> I'm going to just be a very inactive user from now on.
> 
> If I do leave permanently, it will be unannounced.
> 
> I was in a pretty bad mood yesterday, so that was part of it :crying:
> 
> But to keep things positive, I feel a lot better now 0


Oh ok then....ill stay then, ugh.

Yeah I know how you feel it can be addictive sometimes which doesnt really help our SA. :serious:

Well glad you're in a better mood now 0


----------



## bcttcrcups

Smile. It will all be okay soon.


----------



## JohnDoe26

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> This is the perfect thread to make my last post ever (probably).
> I met some really great people here. Thank you for helping this community a better place.
> Even though this place ain't for me, I must say, I really enjoyed meeting some of you.
> Bye. I don't care if you don't miss me, it doesn't matter anymore.


Best of luck to you.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## rdrr

(-1000000 * 0) + (4-2+3)


----------



## russianruby

Kevin001 said:


>


If you're Russian you have 33 plans


----------



## Kevin001

russianruby said:


> If you're Russian you have 33 plans


Well that is even better .


----------



## UnusualSuspect

Since they mentioned Russians...might as well post this.

That's a matryoshka doll, for those unfamiliar with the reference. It has several smaller dolls of decreasing size placed one inside another.


----------



## TenYears




----------



## VeilOfNyx

I have one of the most amazing friends. I'm proud to have this person in my life. 

Sent from my Z665C using Tapatalk


----------



## SvanThorXx

*Drugs were not the first things I thought of when I woke up today.*


----------



## DiscardYourFear

There are lots of nasty, unthinking people on these forums. It's much, much worse than anything I encounter in the real, "normal" world.

But wait...there is a positive here.

They don't effect my SA one bit. :smile2:


----------



## UnusualSuspect




----------



## UnusualSuspect

It's December. What an awesome month. So many celebrations (beginning with m' birthday on the 6th...**** that's today!), and then more celebrations at the end of the month. You anticipate the next year and reflect on the current one. And you have winter holidays...you have the whole holiday spirit. What an awesome time of the year it is


----------



## KILOBRAVO

i come across to people well, and i know people like me . I can talk to someone and find common interest, and be happy


----------



## KILOBRAVO

russianruby said:


> If you're Russian you have 33 plans


oh thats good...... but can you really include the accenting letters Ъ, Ы, Ь ? ..... 

the haiiwayan's only have 13 letters LOL, so they have only 1/2 as many fall back plans as A,B,C lol


----------



## UnusualSuspect

^
lol you guys can just use numbers to label your plans


----------



## preetlove

· Yesterday is not ours to recover, but tomorrow is ours to win or lose.
· In order to carry a positive action we must develop here a positive vision.
· Keep your face to the sunshine and you cannot see a shadow.
· Once you replace negative thoughts with positive ones, you'll start having positive results.
· Positive anything is better than negative nothing.
· Find a place inside where there's joy, and the joy will burn out the pain.
· Correction does much, but encouragement does more.
· To succeed, you need to find something to hold on to, something to motivate you, something to inspire you.
· Live life to the fullest, and focus on the positive.


----------



## The Starry night

"When you do what you fear most, then you can do anything."


----------



## pinkkawaii

this semester is almost over!


----------



## The Starry night

Be postive you potato head :/


----------



## GeorgiaPeach12

_I have beautiful big eyes..uhhg Its always easier to say something negative_


----------



## Kevin001

Everyday is a new beginning .


----------



## SilkyJay

Kevin001 said:


> Everyday is a new beginning .


ahhh agreed. :high5 Tommorow is a new day, not a new fight.

I was coming here to try and articulate what you already said... Tomorrow is not today, and I plan on getting up tomorrow with a fresh mindset to solve a few things, say sorry, and be the bigger man even though I truly feel wronged and ignored.

It's just time to take a step forward rather than dwelling on the past and wanting to be right.

Hope you have a great day tomorrow Kevin. Keep on keeping on as Joe Dirte would say.


----------



## Kevin001

Yajyklis10 said:


> Hope you have a great day tomorrow Kevin. Keep on keeping on as Joe Dirte would say.


Thanks, lol.


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Fey

I just found out that my parents were pen pals for a while before they actually met each other in person. I just think that's really cute.


----------



## TryingMara

Fey said:


> I just found out that my parents were pen pals for a while before they actually met each other in person. I just think that's really cute.


That's so neat . How did they become pen pals?

----------------------

The weekend is almost here.


----------



## Fey

TryingMara said:


> That's so neat . How did they become pen pals?
> 
> ----------------------
> 
> The weekend is almost here.


A mutual friend suggested them to each other.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

When a friend can read you well and takes something in good humor. This made me smile.


----------



## calichick

Things I like about myself:

My hair. Hair color, hair texture. Soft, smooth, wavy. Not all straight
My eyes. The color. The shape.
My eyebrows. The arch, the color, the way they compliment my eyes. And are not too fussy.
My skin color.
My legs.
My shoulders.
My stomach.
Some parts of my personality.
My brain.
My accomplishments.
My style.
My lips.
My generosity.



Me, I like me. Most of the time.

I don't like my shyness around new people.
My anxiety.
Vanity, narcissism
Confusion
Low self-esteem
Fears.
My self-doubt


----------



## odetoanoddity

I am doing the best that I can. The fact that I'm even trying at all is commendable. Helping myself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vania31415

I made it through the year. It was incredibly hard for me, but I made it, I finished my thesis, and didn't do terribly!


----------



## Jesuszilla

Bojack Horseman is such an awesome show. Man it's addicting to watch Bojack


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## UnusualSuspect




----------



## UnusualSuspect

It's already past mid December and it's still so warm compared to past years! Don't have to dress up all warmly. Can go outside and even exercise outside more freely!

And this makes me happy


----------



## UnusualSuspect




----------



## Maverick34

I am doing a lil shoulder workout now


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Telliblah

it's nice to lie down on weird places


----------



## Maverick34

There really are people who care


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ByStorm

I had an amazing trip to the city with the family this weekend.


----------



## UnusualSuspect

Upon some mishaps on Xmas eve, where my family's tree got damaged due to a little temper tantrum, I bought my family a brand new Xmas tree. Much bigger and better than the old one, and I also bought even better decorations 

What happened on Xmas eve was a wake-up call. I am now making an effort to be a nicer and more giving person the next year, as well as becoming more responsible and productive


----------



## Maverick34

Kevin001 said:


>


:agree


----------



## UnusualSuspect




----------



## tea111red

Someone told me I was "so lovely" and it made me feel good.


----------



## The Wolf

I believe that one defines oneself by reinvention. To not be like your parents. To not be like your friends. To be yourself. To cut yourself out of stone.

- Henry Rollins


----------



## Orbiter

Kevin001 said:


>


Aha.


----------



## Orbiter

UnusualSuspect said:


>


lol


----------



## odetoanoddity

I did a yearly review in my journal and realised I did a couple of things that have really helped develop me as a person, both professionally and personally. With my experiences, I realised:

• I am strong
• I am patient
• I am reliable 
• I am disciplined

I took a step out of my comfort zone with some things and got a lot out of it - new opportunities, new people and wisdom. I took the risk, and it was worth it. I'm grateful for every trial and triumph.

For 2016, I want "the courage to face whatever occurs in my life with equanimity no matter how things turn out"(Liz Gilbert) - it's pretty much my motto for the new year.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lilsleepy

I have 2 more weeks of vacation alllll to myself :[ welcome suggestions. 
Nothing that requires a lot of $.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## visualkeirockstar

Kevin001 said:


>


From personal experiences. I have to disagree.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm here for a reason.


----------



## BeHereNow

The snow was so beautiful today and I had nowhere to go. It reminds me that not only is each day a new beginning but so is each moment.


----------



## CosmicLow

Fight till we can't fight. Idk but it's positive for me.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001

Believe in yourself.


----------



## monotonous

there's a benefit to being ugly, you will have a lot of time to yourself


----------



## Overdrive

got a vinyl release in april, can't wait...


----------



## ByStorm

I'm so glad I have music in my life.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ladyscuttle

Find what feels good!


----------



## melancholyxmike

Books are amazing man. I understand that reading isn't for everybody but for those of us who can appreciate reading it's like living alternative lives. I really love books.


----------



## 629753

monotonous said:


> there's a benefit to being ugly, you will have a lot of time to yourself


Thats funny, self-depricating and sad at the same time.

Cheer up man


----------



## Andre

melancholyxmike said:


> Books are amazing man. I understand that reading isn't for everybody but for those of us who can appreciate reading it's like living alternative lives. I really love books.


I agree, Mike. Books make us more human.

By the way, thank you for the comment on my picture. I'm sorry I had not replied. I started feeling too anxious getting a lot of replies suddenly. You're a good-looking guy, Mike, so don't get down about your looks, please.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## AlwaysAlive

everything bad that's happened is behind you

everything bad that's happening right now will be behind you some day [probably]


----------



## Maverick34

AlwaysAlive said:


> everything bad that's happened is behind you
> 
> everything bad that's happening right now will be behind you some day [probably]


I dig it, I dig it


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Resergence

I respect peoples thoughts above my own.


----------



## NerdlySquared




----------



## android80631

You miss 100% of the shots you don't take. (cliche maybe but i like it)


----------



## nepnep247

the opposite of picking up is placing down

the opposite of a pen is a nep

when you pick a pen up, usually you'll end up placing a nep down after


----------



## Zatch

android80631 said:


> You miss 100% of the shots you don't take. (cliche maybe but i like it)


Wew. I like this one.

Ahem.

You're a walking work of art. You are apart of a canvas under your own paintbrush. And believe me, you make every stroke for a reason.

It's okay to be disappointed with a decision, or a stroke of the brush in the context. It's okay to be sad with something. But don't stop adding to the picture.

You are beautiful. But never be satisfied with that. Keep blossoming.


----------



## android80631

Veracity said:


> Wew. I like this one.
> 
> Ahem.
> 
> You're a walking work of art. You are apart of a canvas under your own paintbrush. And believe me, you make every stroke for a reason.
> 
> It's okay to be disappointed with a decision, or a stroke of the brush in the context. It's okay to be sad with something. But don't stop adding to the picture.
> 
> You are beautiful. But never be satisfied with that. Keep blossoming.


Inspiring


----------



## GeorgeCostanzaTheMovie

I lot of people say I have beautiful eyes and I have the face of a model. Could be lies, but I'd like to think that they weren't.


----------



## meepie

In the darkest moments in life, we learn to appreciate the light.


----------



## lonerroom

kelnemux, linn croxin potel sheu boelle ge heitch iver huip, horitonzo katanana Beile.


----------



## 314

"there is a treasure to fight for and hold on to in those stars that pierce through the inky blackness of our longest nights" (by Au Revoir Borealis)


----------



## SeraphSoul

I'm alive & I get to see the beautiful changing sky everyday...
It's lovely to believe in things that give us hope...


----------



## wyatt48620

I have really nice hair. I love my hair. I can't wait until it's nice and long. Its about neck length now.


----------



## SFC01

I have come through, for the first time in my life, a very difficult period. Very close to falling apart and coming undone completely but worked very hard to battle on for my precious kids. I am happy, healthy and excited about life and most importantly, in doing this, has made others happy. Well done me !!  and Well done all you who have posted on this page, you all have beautiful eyes !


----------



## SeraphSoul

SFC01 said:


> I have come through, for the first time in my life, a very difficult period. Very close to falling apart and coming undone completely but worked very hard to battle on for my precious kids. I am happy, healthy and excited about life and most importantly, in doing this, has made others happy. Well done me !!  and Well done all you who have posted on this page, you all have beautiful eyes !


Oh I'm loving your enthusiasm!! :grin2:
You got a beautiful soul!!!
Take care & lots of luck!! Keep pushing forward!!

The picture in my avatar is not me by the way~
Not sure if my eyes are beautiful or not xP

Love the positivity!! <3


----------



## SeraphSoul

Let life make you *better*, not *bitter*

~words by me


----------



## 314

dude... I can't stop thinking about this one thought,.. as someone who isn't a very social person, I find this forum to be so nourishing to the soul, because I see different people, and yet we aren't that much different. And reading people expressing themselves so openly here really hightens my awareness of the Life-within other people.. and judgement isn't an option, no way, these days are far gone. However weird this may sound, I really believe that true understanding brings love, and vice versa.


----------



## 629753

Veracity said:


> Wew. I like this one.
> 
> Ahem.
> 
> You're a walking work of art. You are apart of a canvas under your own paintbrush. And believe me, you make every stroke for a reason.
> 
> It's okay to be disappointed with a decision, or a stroke of the brush in the context. It's okay to be sad with something. But don't stop adding to the picture.
> 
> You are beautiful. But never be satisfied with that. Keep blossoming.


I take the phrase to literally

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Yer Blues

+


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## tronjheim

The school year is over and I've made decent acquaintances in several classes. I think it's more than I've made in the entirety of my first degree years ago. Or not. But still. The school year wasn't that boring nor anxiety-filled due to the new people I've come to meet and be with.


----------



## pied vert

2016 has actually been the best year of my life, already. 
and I know it's april, but it was the best year of my life even since February. it's been better than magic, because I know I made it happen <3


----------



## maritimemovie

You guys can do it, I'm cheering the rest of you guys on!


----------



## JustALonelyHeart

My cold is FINALLY going away YAY!!! XD I feel so much better than yesterday.And I am positive that tomorrow I will feel completely fine.
Also had a great day outdoors in the sun, my depression decreased signifiantly for today...


----------



## pied vert

EX-EX-EX-EX-EX-EX-EX-EXXXXXPRESS yoself
- charles wright


----------



## akari

Heartbreak is proof you can love. If there is no pain, there was no love. So even through tears, your love continues.


----------



## SeraphSoul

Watching dance covers to kpop songs lifted my mood!!


----------



## JustALonelyHeart

We can work this out.


----------



## AllTheSame

I have a good relationship with my kids, that includes give and take and mutual respect and open communication and lots of love. And we have a whole, whole lot of fun together. They have everything they need and most of what they want.

I'm going to get in shape, already working on it.

I'm going to graduate, soon (finally).

I have an awesome vacation coming up with my kids, my parents, my sister and their family.


----------



## Maverick34

My Mom is doing a lil better


----------



## 8888




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## The Starry night

Kevin001 said:


>


That was my fav quote


----------



## Kevin001

The Starry night said:


> That was my fav quote


Yeah mine too. :high5


----------



## akari

"A broken heart is an open heart"
From a song I listened to a while back.
Hurt people are vulnerable people, but vulnerability holds possibility to create and love again.


----------



## JustALonelyHeart

AllTheSame said:


> I have a good relationship with my kids, that includes give and take and mutual respect and open communication and lots of love. And we have a whole, whole lot of fun together. They have everything they need and most of what they want.
> 
> I'm going to get in shape, already working on it.
> 
> I'm going to graduate, soon (finally).
> 
> I have an awesome vacation coming up with my kids, my parents, my sister and their family.


I'm happy for you


----------



## AllTheSame

JustALonelyHeart said:


> I'm happy for you


Well, thank you. Good to hear you're over your cold (having a cold just sucks, no other way to say it). Good to hear you're "working it out" with whomever  I hope it does work out. Everyone deserves to be happy.


----------



## SeraphSoul

I made delicious chocolate mug cake on 1st & 2nd try. ^^
*w*


----------

